# GeorgiaBrat



## georgiabrat (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Y'all, my name is Faye and I am the happy owner of a beautiful 4 year old Ragdoll.
She is a quirky cat but I love her so much. Glad to be here and I found the forum searching for an answer to is the new Rachel Ray wet cat food, Nourish, good for your cat?
I had a lady in another place hurt my feelings about it because you can buy it at "WalMart" is that a bad thing? LOL, do all of you only buy your pet's food from Pet stores?
I am feeding her Royal Canin dry food because that is what she is used to and will continue feeding that but I am asking about wet?
Thanks


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

welcome. 

personally no, I wouldn't buy my cat food at walmart. I buy grain free canned with human grade meat that is sourced from countries other than China.

it costs a little more, but my boys are worth it.
I wouldn't feed myself on straight junk, I won't do that to them either.

I also don't give my adult cats kibble, it's not natural and not good for them.

I don't shop in pet stores though. I do my ordering from wag.com and have it shipped(free) at the beginning of each month.

I use a variety of brands and rotate them.
Hound & Gatos
Evangers
By Nature
Dave's
Wild Calling
Pure Vita
Natural Balance
..... That's all I can think of off the op of my head but there are a few more I'm sure.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Agreeing with MowMow....the ONLY time my kittens got dry food was when Luna was at my son's while we were on holidays and he works 12 hour shifts. Other than that, it was wet food from quality pet stores. Walmart brands tend to be considered lower quality foods so they meet the Walmart "cheaper" image. It is like eating poor quality hamburger when you could have quality ground sirloin!


----------



## georgiabrat (Aug 1, 2014)

*Nourish Cat Food*

but the Nourish cat food I am asking about is made by Rachel Ray has no grains and I thought it would be good for my cat............I do not want to give her anything that is bad for her............
how many times do you feed wet cat food a day?
Thanks
Faye:2kitties


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

grain free isn't the only factor. Does the web page provide information on where their meat is sourced? I'm going to guess that to keep the price low they use meat sourced from china which is not just questionable but often gross and flat out dangerous. I haven't researched the food though so perhaps in wrong and you've found a diamond in the rough.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, I've looked at this website: Rachael Ray Nutrish Wet Food for Cats

Ingredient wise, it looks pretty good actually!  I see that it's sold at all my general supermarkets in the area, so I guess if you are located in a remote area and all you have is Walmart and local grocery stores, this would definitely be something to buy! 

My only concern is that their flavors/proteins look mainly fish based, so I'd be more likely sticking to the two chicken varieties and the _occasional_ fish, like once every 2 weeks maybe. In fact, I think I might actually go to the supermarket and check out their prices. The other thing is that their wet food containers are quite small--only 2.75 oz from what I could see. Having two kitties, I'd prefer to get larger containers, but if the price seems decent, it may actually work to put this into _my_ rotation as well (if my cats take to it)!

I also see that their wet cat food line ingredients are NOT sourced in China and it's made in Thailand. It doesn't say where it's actually sourced from though (the chicken, anyway), so I'd be a little worried about that.

Thanks for bringing this brand into light! I think it's definitely a higher quality product than say, Friskies or even Fancy Feast since there are no by-products and artificial colorings. I also like that it's not owned by large pet food corporations, and it seems their quality on food standards are on the upside, too.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

BTW, I think you could do away with dry food or look for something better...RC isn't really the best for the money you're paying. You may want to do the change over slowly though, as not to upset her system too much if that's all she's used to eating as dry food.


----------

